# 1 cell onroad brushless esc's



## ssracing (Nov 20, 2005)

I know its offroad season but what brushless esc's work for 1 cell onroad 1/12 scale? How about any XeRun's since they are inexpensive.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

ssracing said:


> I know its offroad season but what brushless esc's work for 1 cell onroad 1/12 scale? How about any XeRun's since they are inexpensive.


The LRP SXX Stock Spec does a really nice job, even though it is pricey. It does not need a receiver battery pack nor a booster to operate with 1 li-poly battery cell and it has the profile with the blinking blue light that meets the ROAR spec for none turbo or timing boost.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mamba Max Pro 1c version (not the 2c modded for 1c, but the production 1c version). Lot of the oval guys are running these, as well as the Tekin RS's.


----------

